# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Dyqanet e preferuara dhe menyra sesi visheni..

## shkodrane82

Cfare dyqanesh pelqeni me shume te bleni veshmbathjen tuaj..??

Harxhoni shume ne tesha?

Keni dicka ne mendje qe ju pelqen, dhe do e bleni sesben per kete periudhe..??

Une per vete s'jam e fiksuar ne ndonje dyqan te vecante, kur shof gjana
qe me pelqejne i blej, si me kene firme apo tesha normale.
Keto kohet e fundit po dominon fundi i gjate dhe pak si tip gabelesh gjithkund
dhe i kam blere po sma mbushin dhe aq syrin.
Piksynimin tjeter e kam per ca xhupa dimeror dhe jeans, ja cfare me pelqej sot
duke hedhe nje sy online.

Tre xhupa nga Victoria's Secret.

----------


## shkodrane82

Kjo bluza me keto jeanset shkon shume, dhe per me shume ishin ne sale...  :kryqezohen:

----------


## shkodrane82

2 kanatiere vere qe ju iku koha, por ja vlen mi pase ne raft pasi jane cutee.
Dhe ndersa bluza numer 3 eshte kaq e bukur saqe ska fjale me e pershkru.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Te thjeshta po mjaft te lezetshme.

----------


## shkodrane82

Jan kaq te bukura keto bluzat me logon e Bebes sa mu ma heqin trunin,
dhe rrine shume mire ne trup.

----------


## shkodrane82

Dhe keto nga Bebe.

----------


## diikush

Kam thene une qe shkodranja ka gusto per femra, bile edhe per veshjet gjithashtu     :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

lol dikushiii ta shofim dhe nje here a kam gusto tek teshat e meshkujve.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Shkodrane, c'me kane thene per nji Garden State Mall???? a dicka e tille. Is it worth the trip? U know how to give directions?  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. hot stuff!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shkodrane82

> Shkodrane, c'me kane thene per nji Garden State Mall???? a dicka e tille. Is it worth the trip? U know how to give directions? 
> 
> p.s. hot stuff!



Malli eshte i lezetshem dhe dyqanet jane normal, as te lira as te shtrenjta.
Si ne cdo mall tjeter. Ka Macy's, Jc Peney, Lord & Taylor dhe Nordstrom.
Plus ka dhe dyqane te vogla sa te duash ketu hyjne dhe te njofturat 
Victoria's secret, Bebe, Sephora, Banana Republic , Hollister, Coach...etj etj.
Ka nje food court super te madhe dhe ka nje carousel gjigand...  :pa dhembe:  
Gjithmone eshte plot me njerez, asnjehere smund ta gjesh slow si psh
paramus park mall, qe eshte si coftire cdo dite... :ngerdheshje: .

Directions di mi si sdi....po nga do te vish nga GWB apo Lincoln/Holland Tunnel.?

Adresa eshte 1 Garden State Plaza
                          Paramus, NJ 07652

----------


## KaLTerSi

Rroba nga VS nuk kam blere ndonjehere jo per gje por e para punes shiten mes katalogut dhe duhet ti porositesh, prite prite Skenderbene te vijne, ti provosh te rrine s'te rrine mire e ti kthesh... no way, nuk ja kam aq ngene dhe e dyta pergjithesisht rrobet e Viktorias kan cheap look (gustoja ime kjo, no offence intended)

Une ne shumicen e rrobeve te mia jam A Zara Woman, se ndrroj me dyqan tjeter.

...im enjoying the pictures of the girls here Lonce  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

A e di ti se mund te jete injorance apo ku di gja une, po sja kam haberin sesi
teshat nga Zara Woman jane. E kam degju shpesh te flitet po akoma skam pa dicka
reale..do bej nje research ne kompjuter... :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe sa per punen e rrobave te VS qe duken cheap stuff mund te kesh te drejte..por
ama karta e creditit e din kur blen atje.... :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Keto jane ca rroba qe mujta me gjete nga Zara, dhe ndoshta sepse jane
te vizatuar me dore me duken pak si   :kryqezohen:

----------


## PINK

Shkodrane kujt i thua xhupa maj ?
Se une po shoh per xhupa dhe xhupa ska ..lol

Nejse VS  mua me pelqen per te brenshmet  :buzeqeshje: 

Think Fun , Think Flirty... think PINK   :sarkastik:  

Sa per dyqanet me pelqejne pantellat te Express , The Limited , dhe Macy's ( serioze gjoja per pune )

----------


## shkodrane82

Si maj sdin kujt i themi xhupa...po trikove maj a si i thoni ju.
Kurse xhupave na i thojme xhokoventa... :ngerdheshje:  Shqip flasim e vesh smerrena.

Sa per te brendshmet e VS lene mos e pyet se jane klas, plus dhe parfumat.... :buzeqeshje: .

Femite nen moshen 16 vjec te mbyllin syckat.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Lonce yep ato fotot te Zara's jane, por nuk i beja dot copy paste.

...ah po, dhe D&G te shtrenjta i ka rrobet por une pantallonat e tyre nuk i vesh sikur revolen te me vene ne lule te ballit, dua te them qe thjesht se dicka kushton nuk do te thote qe eshte e bukur. Kshu dhe me rrobet e VS  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Dhe sleepwear e kane shume te bukur...( per mendimin tim ).

----------


## shkodrane82

> Lonce yep ato fotot te Zara's jane, por nuk i beja dot copy paste.
> 
> ...ah po, dhe D&G te shtrenjta i ka rrobet por une pantallonat e tyre nuk i vesh sikur revolen te me vene ne lule te ballit, dua te them qe thjesht se dicka kushton nuk do te thote qe eshte e bukur. Kshu dhe me rrobet e VS



Gusto gusto kjo dyrnja.. :ngerdheshje:  

Dhe une jam dakort me mendimin tend qe dicka e shtrejte nuk do te thote
se eshte e bukur, por jo ne kete rast me VS.... :buzeqeshje: 

Shif pak me poshte....!

----------


## shkodrane82

Kur e veshja ket fustanin ne Velipoje srrinte femer pa me hedh syt.. :ngerdheshje: 
Eshte kaq i thjeshte po rri shume mire ne trup, dhe gjerat qe rrine mire ne 
trup une i pelqej shume... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Ja dhe ca funde( skirts) shume nice.....!

----------

